# CWCKI Forums: The Movie



## CatParty (Jun 27, 2014)

Let's say Hollywood became more autistic and decided to adapt the CWCKI forums into a movie. What would the plot be? What genre? Who would direct? Who would play you?


----------



## cypocraphy (Jun 27, 2014)

I want to be in a stag film.


----------



## Arkangel (Jun 27, 2014)

"The Retard Network" where Null is like Zuckerberg.


----------



## HG 400 (Jun 27, 2014)

CatParty said:


> Let's say Hollywood became more autistic and decided to adapt the CWCKI forums into a movie. What would the plot be? What genre? Who would direct? Who would play you?



It would be an autistic unwatchable mess and M Night Shamalyan would direct it.


----------



## Fishkill (Jun 27, 2014)

It would be a buddy cop film with Brook and Compy saving Applecat from a terrorist group and I would be the guy talking to them through a headset and played by Ray Liotta.
Oh and Paul Verhoeven would direct it.


----------



## cypocraphy (Jun 27, 2014)

So this guy is me I guess?


----------



## Ariel (Jun 27, 2014)

It would be an autistic version of the Magical Mystery Tour.





No plot, no script, you had to be there for it to make sense.


----------



## EI 903 (Jun 27, 2014)

Tommy Wiseau would direct, and attempt to ape David Lynch's style. It would be a convoluted mess of nonsense and bad dialogue, and only be considered a comedy because people laugh out of sheer confusion. At one point there would be a fifteen minute scene of everyone silently petting one another.

I would be played by Ewan McGregor, filmed only while drunk and after having been awake for at least 24 hours straight.


----------



## The Knife (Jun 27, 2014)

I'd have to be played by Andie Macdowell.  Good thing she needs the work, right?


----------



## Dollars2010 (Jun 27, 2014)

I would totally be played by Ernie the famous corgi:




Look at that fluffy tail.


----------



## caffeinated_wench (Jun 27, 2014)

> What would the plot be? What genre? Who would direct? Who would play you?



Autism, Horror, Tommy Wiseau, and Tommy Wiseau will play everyone.


----------



## Rio (Jun 27, 2014)

Alright let's get this show on the road then. here's my IMDB page.


----------



## Stalin (Jun 27, 2014)

I would like to be played by Lee Pace because he's the exact opposite of me and would make me look good.

It would be directed by Tommy Wiseau and would be a knock-off of The Room, only less funny and more autism. Also more alcohol.


----------



## silentprincess (Jun 27, 2014)

Well the actress playing me would have to be pretty ugly and terrible at acting. Someone who is like Tommy Wiseau, in the female form, and uglier too.


----------



## DrChristianTroy (Jun 27, 2014)

Hunger Mythos said:


> I would totally be played by Ernie the famous corgi:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Totes adorbes!!!!!!!!!!!!

Oh and joke about autistic movie here.


----------



## Guardian G.I. (Jun 27, 2014)

The goggles guy on the right is me.


----------



## Ariel (Jun 27, 2014)

silentprincess said:


> Well the actress playing me would have to be pretty ugly and terrible at acting. Someone who is like Tommy Wiseau, in the female form, and uglier too.


Hush!


----------



## DrChristianTroy (Jun 27, 2014)

silentprincess said:


> Well the actress playing me would have to be pretty ugly and terrible at acting. Someone who is like Tommy Wiseau, in the female form, and uglier too.


Awwww this low self-esteem makes me sad 

Now I have the image of a female Tommy Wiseau in my head and it frightens me.


----------



## Dollars2010 (Jun 27, 2014)

silentprincess said:


> Well the actress playing me would have to be pretty ugly and terrible at acting. Someone who is like Tommy Wiseau, in the female form, and uglier too.


Actually, I can see you being pictured as an adorable fairy. Like The Blue Fairy from Once Upon a Time:


Spoiler


----------



## exball (Jun 27, 2014)

The kid who played Tuna in the Ice Cream Man would play me.


----------



## spaps (Jun 27, 2014)

Directed by Tommy Wiseau or Uwe Boll, the plot is about Sperg City breaking out into pure chaos, and only the Admins can stop the rioting.


----------



## Dr. Meme (Jun 27, 2014)

I'd be played by Micheal Cera with a British cap and long flowing hair.
Obviously it would be directed by Tommy Wiseau and star the guy who plays rod in birdemic as Null.


----------



## Judge Holden (Jun 27, 2014)

I would be played by Doug Jones as a nightmarish manpig entity. Think the Pale Man mixed with Leatherface and made out of rotting pig carcasses


----------



## EI 903 (Jun 27, 2014)

Judge Holden said:


> I would be played by Doug Jones as a nightmarish manpig entity. Think the Pale Man mixed with Leatherface and made out of rotting pig carcasses



I guess this means Null is destined to end up Ned Beatty.


----------



## Pikonic (Jun 27, 2014)

Why is this even up for discussion?
We all know our time for making a Chris-related movie died with Phillip Seymor Hoffman.


----------



## Watcher (Jun 27, 2014)

Hellblazer said:


> I guess this means Null is destined to end up Ned Beatty.


----------



## Grand Number of Pounds (Jun 27, 2014)

I want Jack Black wearing glasses or  to play me.

I think  would be funnier.


----------



## Cute Anime Girl (Jun 27, 2014)

Petition to have my role played by Ryan Gosling.


----------



## Some JERK (Jun 27, 2014)

there's only one clear choice here for the role of some JERK:


Spoiler








I dunno what they'd do about making him good-looking enough to play me, but they have all kinds of make-up geniuses in Hollywood, so I'm not that worried about it.






Spoiler: Or if he's not available, this would be an acceptable alternative.


----------



## Ariel (Jun 27, 2014)

Some JERK said:


> there's only one clear choice here for the role of some JERK:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Scott Eastwood is my future husband.


----------



## A-Stump (Jun 27, 2014)




----------



## Some JERK (Jun 27, 2014)

chimpchan said:


> Scott Eastwood is my future husband.


Get him a less ridiculous watch for your first anniversary.


----------



## Ariel (Jun 27, 2014)

Some JERK said:


> Get him a less ridiculous watch for your first anniversary.


I didn't notice the watch.


----------



## Some JERK (Jun 27, 2014)

chimpchan said:


> I didn't notice the watch.


Yeah, I too was somewhat distracted by the fact that he's on a yacht lighting his Cuban cigar with a disposable lighter.


----------



## Trickie (Jun 27, 2014)

My character would be played by Kristen Schaal, and she would come in at odd moments, do some random access humor, then leave as quickly as she had come.


----------



## Fialovy (Jun 27, 2014)

Gwendoline Christie is the only actor I can think of that would be tall enough to play me. Tommy Wisseau has to be a part in the making of this movie, I mean, he's Tommy Wiseau!


----------



## Ronald Gaygun (Jun 27, 2014)

Juliette Lewis is the only person I can think of off the top of my head who can pull of my hair, aside from the Golden Knight.


----------



## FramerGirl420 (Jun 27, 2014)

Milla Jovovich would have to gain a grand number of pounds to play me. 
and Jim Rash better damn well be playing CatParty.


----------



## Dee (Jun 27, 2014)

Ronald Raygun said:


> Juliette Lewis is the only person I can think of off the top of my head who can pull of my hair, aside from the Golden Knight.


You have a Tina Fey vibe.


----------



## Ronald Gaygun (Jun 27, 2014)

FramerGirl420 said:


> Milla Jovovich would have to gain a grand number of pounds to play me.
> and Jim Rash better damn well be playing CatParty.


Surely Cole Smithey would jump for a chance to appear in a movie!


----------



## Grand Number of Pounds (Jun 27, 2014)

Cole Smithey will review the movie and find some anti-establishment undertone to it.


----------



## FifthColumn (Jun 27, 2014)

Would the more notorious banned members the villains or something?


----------



## Silver (Jun 27, 2014)

I'd be played by the girl who plays Lisa in The Room


----------



## Ariel (Jun 27, 2014)

Who would play Stratochu?


----------



## Night Terror (Jun 27, 2014)

It'd be a CWCstarted documentary about Chris's life, with all of us being interviewed about him and our part in the trolling. I'd be played by Lee Hotti.


----------



## LM 697 (Jun 27, 2014)




----------



## NavierStoked (Jun 27, 2014)

I want to be played by Ron Jeremy but I want his penis (which I want to be made smaller using CGI) to be played/voiced by Andy Serkis through the use of motion capture technology.


----------



## c-no (Jun 27, 2014)

Being a half-Filipino guy, I feel they'd cast an Asian American as me. Perhaps this guy, Ken Jeong might be casted as c-no:


Spoiler










Otherwise, perhaps they could just use some random Asian American guy to play as c-no. If our characters were to appear, no doubt they'd play up something such as my character looking like a brony stereotype. I only pray that they do get a nice fedora and maybe a few MLP plushies to put in some good biting humor at me.
The plot might be along the lines of the forum discussing about random things until I guess some sort of plot comes in where hijinks ensues, eventually having it all dissolve into idiocy or something.
Could have Tommy Wiseau as director.
Genre would be comedy because there could be humor, perhaps random access humor.



caffeinated_wench said:


> Autism, Horror, Tommy Wiseau, and Tommy Wiseau will play everyone.


I can only imagine Tommy Wiseau trying to post as everyone, trying to react to deviant art horrors or using some gay pony avatar or even sperg posting about Chris.


----------



## Cute Anime Girl (Jun 28, 2014)

CompyRex said:


>


----------



## applecat (Jun 28, 2014)

Naturally, I will be portrayed by the Prettiest Actress.


----------



## CatParty (Jun 28, 2014)

PearDog said:


> Naturally, I will be portrayed by the Prettiest Actress.


  That's you!


----------



## Dollars2010 (Jun 28, 2014)

PearDog said:


> Naturally, I will be portrayed by the Prettiest Actress.





Spoiler


----------



## cypocraphy (Jun 28, 2014)

NavierStoked said:


> I want to be played by Ron Jeremy but I want his penis (which I want to be made smaller using CGI) to be played/voiced by Andy Serkis though the use of motion capture technology.



Why would you make his penis smaller?


----------



## Dark Mirror Hole (Jun 28, 2014)

It should be a cyberpunk conspiracy thriller where the CWCKI Forums is a dystopian society ruled by Our Benevolent Technical Overlord Null. Under the guise of a sockpuppet, our hero, J. Crowley, discovers that Null has been supplying members with vaccines that slowly turn them autistic and that there is a secret society run by the Prettiest Qween who conducts decadent orgies (aka CatParties) where members all JULAY in unison. Crowley is already feeling the symptoms of autism so it's a race against time to warn everyone about vaccines before he is banned for being an retard.


----------



## Saney (Jun 28, 2014)

Good thing you guys have an actual Hollywood actor as a mod.




Now that this project has some weight behind it, I propose an action-horror movie where we're all attacked by vicious Loveshies. Naturally, I'm the protagonist, since I'm the forum's go-to S.layer. Now, who wants to be my expendable sidekick?


----------



## Watcher (Jun 28, 2014)

Saney said:


> since I'm the forum's go-to S.layer. Now, who wants to be my expendable sidekick?






You were saying?


----------



## Saney (Jun 28, 2014)

Cuddlebug said:


> You were saying?


 He got the drop on me, it was a fluke.


----------



## MysticMisty (Jun 28, 2014)

Hunger Mythos said:


> Spoiler


Oh my god that cat is so beautiful! So sweet looking and soft! 

Ahem.

A long time ago someone told me I kind of look like Nicole Kidman. So, I'll be portrayed by Nicole Kidman, but she'll have brown hair, and glasses. And wear a fuckton of purple, that's a must.


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Jun 28, 2014)

Michael Cera should play me. Perhaps that doesn't _immediately _make sense to you, but in real life, I act like most of his characters.


----------



## Watcher (Jun 28, 2014)

TrippinKahlua said:


> Michael Cera should play me. Perhaps that doesn't _immediately _make sense to you, but in real life, I act like most of his characters.


----------



## Trickie (Jun 28, 2014)

Saney said:


> Now, who wants to be my expendable sidekick?



I'll volunteer, but only if I can be the female version of a very nervous Don Knotts.


----------



## CatParty (Jun 28, 2014)

Cuddlebug said:


>


----------



## The Dude (Jun 28, 2014)

The only people who could play me are dead. Rest in peace John Belushi, John Candy and Chris Farley. There is no one worthy of playing The Dude.


----------



## Watcher (Jun 28, 2014)

The Dude said:


> There is no one worthy of playing The Dude.


What about Jeff Bridges?


----------



## Randall Fragg (Jun 28, 2014)

You know, most of the lolcows would make for good comedies. I mean, look at Chris. Fat, thinks he can make money off of his crappy comics, changed his name because an animitronic bear said it wrong, filmed himself having sex with a doll, drinks his own baby juice, and craps his pants. That's black comedy gold right there.


----------



## Saney (Jun 28, 2014)

CatParty said:


>


----------



## The Dude (Jun 28, 2014)

Cuddlebug said:


> What about Jeff Bridges?



Sadly I'm not as handsome or thin as he is. I like him, but he'd be the wrong fit to play me. I would have to be played by a fat, fairly unattractive funny guy and I can't think of anyone currently acting who could pull it off.



Randall Fragg said:


> You know, most of the lolcows would make for good comedies. I mean, look at Chris. Fat, thinks he can make money off of his crappy comics, changed his name because an animitronic bear said it wrong, filmed himself having sex with a doll, drinks his own baby juice, and craps his pants. That's black comedy gold right there.




Seth Rogan could play a decent Jace.


----------



## Randall Fragg (Jun 28, 2014)

The Dude said:


> Seth Rogan could play a decent Jace.


Or Aaron Paul. Jace always did remind me of a dumber Jesse Pinkman.


----------



## cypocraphy (Jun 28, 2014)

Corky from "Life Goes On" as Jace.


----------



## CatParty (Jun 28, 2014)

The Dude said:


> Sadly I'm not as handsome or thin as he is. I like him, but he'd be the wrong fit to play me. I would have to be played by a fat, fairly unattractive funny guy and I can't think of anyone currently acting who could pull it off.




Staaaaaaaaaahhhhhp


----------



## cypocraphy (Jun 28, 2014)

Bruce Vilanch as The Dude.


----------



## Sexual Stallone (Jun 28, 2014)

Michael Fassbender as Hal


----------



## The Dude (Jun 28, 2014)

bungholio said:


> Bruce Vilanch as The Dude.



The fuck is wrong with you? O_O


----------



## FramerGirl420 (Jun 28, 2014)

The Dude said:


> Seth Rogan could play a decent Jace.





Randall Fragg said:


> Or Aaron Paul. Jace always did remind me of a dumber Jesse Pinkman.





bungholio said:


> Corky from "Life Goes On" as Jace.


NO NO NO. why is this even being questioned?? Charlie Day would play PKD91.


----------



## Randall Fragg (Jun 28, 2014)

FramerGirl420 said:


> NO NO NO. why is this even being questioned?? Charlie Day would play PKD91.


Oh hell yeah!


----------



## Cute Anime Girl (Jun 28, 2014)

FramerGirl420 said:


> NO NO NO. why is this even being questioned?? Charlie Day would play PKD91.




Cheaaah that's chill and realistic.


----------



## Pikonic (Jun 28, 2014)

The Dude said:


> The only people who could play me are dead. Rest in peace John Belushi, John Candy and Chris Farley. There is no one worthy of playing The Dude.


Jeff Bridges is still alive. And he already played The Dude.


----------



## pickleniggo (Jun 28, 2014)

I have a friend who swears I look like Olivia Wilde (), and I have no problem with her portraying a wisecracking pickleniggo.


----------



## Backwards Harvester (Jun 28, 2014)

bungholio said:


> Corky from "Life Goes On" as Jace.


Thanks. That actually made me laugh, trying to picture that.


----------



## Hyperion (Jun 28, 2014)

I want to be played by Laverne Cox. I'm not black or transgender, but I really like her work.


----------



## Overcast (Jun 28, 2014)

I'd probably be dead within the first 5 minutes.


----------



## Dollars2010 (Jun 28, 2014)

Here's a shot from my dramatic sunset moment scene:


Spoiler


----------



## Cute Anime Girl (Jun 28, 2014)

Here's a shot on me and Chimpchan, with spaps on her lap.



Spoiler


----------



## LM 697 (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## BALLZ-BROKEN (Jun 28, 2014)

There's only one actor who can portray me accurately...


----------



## GV 002 (Jun 28, 2014)

I'd probably be played by Kathy Burke.


----------



## applecat (Jun 28, 2014)

Mythos and I on the set:


----------



## Pikonic (Jun 28, 2014)

If anyone needs me I'll be at the craft services table


----------



## Saney (Jun 28, 2014)

scorptatious said:


> I'd probably be dead within the first 5 minutes.


You were my first sidekick. Your death makes me reluctant to take on another one for fear of them dying too.


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Jun 28, 2014)

Short of the mustache, I must say the resemblance in uncanny.


----------



## Fialovy (Jun 28, 2014)

Anyone want to help me sew/design all the costumes and stuff? Who's going to do the make-up?


----------



## Jackie Chin (Jun 28, 2014)

Fialovy said:


> Anyone want to help me sew/design all the costumes and stuff? Who's going to do the make-up?


I will work for u


----------



## Fialovy (Jun 28, 2014)

Jackie Chin said:


> I will work for u



now, now, my minion, you must learn competency in sewing first.


----------



## Jackie Chin (Jun 28, 2014)

Fialovy said:


> now, now, my minion, you must learn competency in sewing first.


Yes, I agree. Because i have no idea how to sew.


----------



## Fialovy (Jun 28, 2014)

not knowing how to operate a sewing machine when making costumes for a movie of this nature can either be good or bad depending on how it turns out.

sure, my loyal underling, why not?


----------



## Jackie Chin (Jun 28, 2014)

Fialovy said:


> not knowing how to operate a sewing machine when making costumes for a movie of this nature can either be good or bad depending on how it turns out.


With my expertise I could probably make a tampon or something.


----------



## cypocraphy (Jun 29, 2014)

I want an awesome death scene in this movie. I want to be electrocuted until I explode.


----------



## IwegalBadnik (Jun 29, 2014)

I'd say George Carlin would be an great pick for me, except I'm just a bit younger and he's a bit unavailable at the moment.


Spoiler: Potential Tagline for the Movie too!


----------



## Surtur (Jun 29, 2014)

This is me as I arrive on the set:


Spoiler


----------



## Very Honest Content (Jun 29, 2014)

It's going to have to be a dark comedy, first 'name' director that comes to mind who could handle the subject matter appropriately in my opinion would be Doug Liman, and the story would follow everyone's favorite member, paintingatree, and his relationship with the forums and other forum members' reactions to his everyday life.

Assuming Doug gets the call to direct this atismu-fest, I'm going to have to nominate Vince Vaughn to play myself, with whole modesty, of course.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Jun 29, 2014)

Ooh ooh, can I be played by Jonah Hill? And have a poorly stuffed tiger by my side in every scene?


----------



## Saney (Jun 29, 2014)

Very Honest Content said:


> Assuming Doug gets the call to direct this atismu-fest, I'm going to have to nominate *Vince Vaughn* to play myself, with whole modesty, of course.



I dunno, I'm pretty sure Compy would shoot him the minute he walked on set.


----------



## LM 697 (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## Very Honest Content (Jun 29, 2014)

Saney said:


> I dunno, I'm pretty sure Compy would shoot him the minute he walked on set.



A good on-set shooting incident is always good for free publicity I usually find, just look what it did for the The Crow and Alex Proyas.

(What still too soon?  It's been 20 years, time to get over it people . . .)


----------



## garbageraider (Jun 29, 2014)

In the movie, who would play me?


----------



## EI 903 (Jun 29, 2014)

skyraider91 said:


> In the movie, who would play me?



David Morse.


----------



## Chelonian (Jun 29, 2014)

It involves Holden kicking our dark lord out of Hell, leading to a daemonic invasion of the mortal plane with his right-hand man Connor who is hellbent on making himself a woman suit out of adopted mothers.

I get killed off in the first 10 minutes during a incident involving Dormie , a shotgun, a bunch of meth and a potted plant. Dormie then becomes a supporting character with a subplot centering around him finding love with the living embodiment of rubber balls. 

Null naturally looks like a Gandalf ripoff, busting into the Fragg household in order to stop Holden's invasion so he can continue his never-ending pursuit of K Flay uninterrupted by those annoying demons. That, and his friends won't stop calling him to do something about it.

And finally, our protagonist Randall. A scary man in juggalo makeup who thinks he's Heath Ledger and is married to a crazy woman who lusts after the gun nut next door. After Null annoys him enough for Randall for take action, he fights his way through a demonic army until he reaches Holden who REDACTED him  in the REDACTED for REDACTED. Finally, Randall defeats Holden in a epic fight involving a chainsaw that is powered by a Corgi in a hamster wheel.

Friends come together, Satan is back to ruling hell, etc.

After this conclusion, the stinger shows a crazed Framer holding a silent baby in the middle of a empty road while the camera zooms out to reveal something...looming over her. 



Spoiler


----------



## Watcher (Jun 29, 2014)

Chelonian said:


> his right-hand man Connor who is hellbent on making himself a woman suit out of adopted mothers.


Only Holden would have Connor as his right hand man in Hell

Also lol making a woman suit out of adopted mothers.


----------



## LM 697 (Jun 29, 2014)

skyraider91 said:


> In the movie, who would play me?


----------



## Dollars2010 (Jun 30, 2014)

Garmfield and me on set waiting for the cameras to roll:


----------



## Surtur (Jun 30, 2014)

Me and the Corgi, after I took her parking spot:


----------



## The Dude (Jun 30, 2014)

So would I be one of the heroes, the anti-hero, the wise mentor, the goofy sidekick, the shady side character, the villain, or would all my scenes be left on the cutting room floor?


----------



## CatParty (Jun 30, 2014)

Spoiler: WARNING SPOILERS


----------



## Cute Anime Girl (Jun 30, 2014)

The Dude said:


> So would I be one of the heroes, the anti-hero, the wise mentor, the goofy sidekick, the shady side character, the villain, or would all my scenes be left on the cutting room floor?




We all know who you will be.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Jun 30, 2014)

Some stereotypical old captain wethered by years at sea with a lot of stories to tell, in some kind of donut boat, would play me I guess.


----------



## Guardian G.I. (Jun 30, 2014)

Concept art of @Guardian G.I., @Saney (wearing a redesigned combat armour set) and @FramerGirl420


----------



## c-no (Jun 30, 2014)

The Dude said:


> So would I be one of the heroes, the anti-hero, the wise mentor, the goofy sidekick, the shady side character, the villain, or would all my scenes be left on the cutting room floor?


Tell, what role did the Dude fill? I ask because that could be your role in the film.



Cute Anime Girl said:


> We all know who you will be.


A blonde haired man who stole The Dude's Steyr AUG?



Guardian G.I. said:


> Concept art of @Guardian G.I., @Saney (wearing a redesigned combat armour set) and @FramerGirl420
> 
> View attachment 3220


I'll just say this: that is rather nice look for Guardian G.I. though for Saney, it would have to be a SPARTAN from Halo. How else can we recognize him as a s.layer of the Love-Shy's?


----------



## darkhorse816 (Jun 30, 2014)

Either Anne Hathaway or Emmy Rossem would play me.

For those of you who have seen my pics, any other suggestions?

I want my character to be part cyborg with elbow guns and boob guns.

Also, I can write the screenplay!


----------



## Lil (Jun 30, 2014)

I'd settle as that side character that occasionally does something quaint.


----------



## Male (Jul 1, 2014)

Hi I'm Dan Aykroyd and I'll be playing myself


----------



## CWCissey (Jul 1, 2014)

David Bowie would play me just to fuck with everyone.


----------



## Watcher (Jul 1, 2014)

I'll be Satan's little jester boy


----------



## Dark Mirror Hole (Jul 1, 2014)

I'd probably be played by a prop that pops up now and then throughout the story. But it's only during the most emotional scene that I get broken.


----------



## Trombonista (Jul 1, 2014)

I'm totally being played by Salma Hayek.


----------



## The Hunter (Jul 1, 2014)

I came back from the dead to tell y'all this is the most autistic thing I've ever heard here 10/10 would legos again



Spoiler



Unless it's a shot for shot remake of Commando starring all the forum members and Compy as John Matrix.


----------



## Watcher (Jul 1, 2014)

The Hunter said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Unless it's a shot for shot remake of Commando starring all the forum members and Compy as John Matrix.


Stratochu should be Sully


----------



## Cute Anime Girl (Jul 1, 2014)

The Hunter said:


> I came back from the dead to tell y'all this is the most autistic thing I've ever heard here 10/10 would legos again
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why don't you answer my calls.


----------



## Bucharest (Jul 2, 2014)

@_blank_  would be played by Rutger Hauer





I'd be played by Jurgen Prochnow


----------



## sparklemilhouse (Jul 2, 2014)

The large shirtless lazy guy in gayzee pacer's icon would play me. If he's not available, Penny from my 600 pound life.


----------



## CWCissey (Jul 2, 2014)

trombonista said:


> I'm totally being played by Salma Hayek.



All she'd do is spin.


----------



## Henry Bemis (Jul 2, 2014)

I probably can't be in the movie. Last I checked, Burgess Meredith is still dead.


----------



## EI 903 (Jul 2, 2014)

Henry Bemis said:


> I probably can't be in the movie. Last I checked, Burgess Meredith is still dead.



We can hologram that shit. If it's good enough for Tupac and Michael Jackson, it's good enough for the obsolete man.


----------



## Saney (Jul 2, 2014)

darkhorse816 said:


> Either Anne Hathaway or Emmy Rossem would play me.
> 
> For those of you who have seen my pics, any other suggestions?
> 
> ...



Not Noel Fielding?



The Hunter said:


> I came back from the dead to tell y'all this is the most autistic thing I've ever heard here 10/10 would legos again
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Who would I be?


----------



## CWCissey (Jul 2, 2014)

Saney said:


> Who would I be?



Nameless henchman #27


----------



## Simoniachu (Jul 2, 2014)

CatParty said:


> Let's say Hollywood became more autistic and decided to adapt the CWCKI forums into a movie. What would the plot be? What genre? Who would direct? Who would play you?



Direct:  <- Tommy Wiseau
Plot: We are scientists or the government, monitoring whats left of humanity and we have become fascinated by chris and we start to change his life slowly as if he were our guineapig or something...this probably sounds corny as heck.
Me: I want this to be me. 



Spoiler: crap this is huge: spoiler: it's a baby alpaca


----------



## trueandhonestfan (Jul 2, 2014)

CatParty said:


> Let's say Hollywood became more autistic and decided to adapt the CWCKI forums into a movie. What would the plot be? What genre? Who would direct? Who would play you?


I would be JU-LAY-OH! King of Spergs. The spergiest actor you can think of would play me.


----------



## Dollars2010 (Jul 2, 2014)

Leaked footage of Applecat!


----------



## applecat (Jul 2, 2014)

The scene after I mistakenly thought Compy had contracted autism! Such a tear-jerker.


----------



## spaps (Jul 2, 2014)

I'll probably be played by some newcomer that no one's heard of because the casting director just didn't care about me.

Or Michael Cera.






EDITED BY STAFF


NO WHAT THE FUCK I'M NOT WORTHY


----------



## darkhorse816 (Jul 2, 2014)

Saney said:


> Not Noel Fielding?]



He could play me. He's androgynous enough to play a woman.


----------



## cypocraphy (Jul 13, 2014)

Ziltoid as Null.


----------



## Strewth (Jul 13, 2014)

Aaron Johnson as Strewth?






We have the same shit beard.


----------



## Surtur (Jul 13, 2014)

Strewth said:


> Aaron Johnson as Strewth?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Poor bastards.


----------



## Male (Jul 13, 2014)

Chris played by: A corpse
Rika played by: A bath salt induced chimp
Mew played by: A four year old
Chit played by: The Dude


----------



## Pina Colada (Nov 28, 2015)

Bringin' this back from Development Hell just because:

Kidnap Ariel Winter, inject 50 CCs of 
extra sugar and estrogen, leave them in a single room filled to the brim with _Playgirl_s, various vidya (old and new), and a computer that only lets you browse this site, /v/, and YouTube for about 30 days, and you've got myself.


----------



## Oglooger (Nov 28, 2015)




----------



## Arctic (Nov 28, 2015)

It would be about the bloodletting drama only portrayed by A-list Shakespearean actors.


----------

